# Cowboy action loads



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Question: How many rounds does it take before you have clean the lead out of the barrel using 
44 special cowboy action lead bullets?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

1,276....


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i guess thats from experience?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Not quite sure what you are referring to. Do you mean other than routine after range practice firing? And why Cowboy Action Loads? I don't shoot store bought cawboy action loads, but do shoot cast bullets.

My routine is usually this: After firing heavily, say 250~300 rounds of lead, I run about twenty-five rounds of jacketed bullets through my gun prior to leaving the range. Then, when I get home, normal cleaning is done with no particular attention to lead.

Only when using especially soft lead bullets have I had any problem with leading.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Not quite sure what you are referring to. Do you mean other than routine after range practice firing? And why Cowboy Action Loads? I don't shoot store bought cawboy action loads, but do shoot cast bullets.

My routine is usually this: After firing heavily, say 250~300 rounds of lead, I run about twenty-five rounds of jacketed bullets through my gun prior to leaving the range. Then, when I get home, normal cleaning is done with no particular attention to lead.

Only when using especially soft lead bullets have I had any problem with leading.

Bob Wright


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks. WRIGHT, you have answered my question


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope, just a guess, like everyone else would be doing.....


hideit said:


> i guess thats from experience?


----------

